# [Solved] ivtv .70 kernel 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 - Problem

## darkpenguin

This week I decided to do some updates to my myth box.  I upgraded from a 2.6.16 kernel to the latest 2.6.17 kernel, gcc 3.4 to gcc 4.1.1, and also upgraded to the .70 ivtv driver.  For the life of me, I can not get my hauppauge 350 card to work now.  I have been researching this for two days now, and I feel I am no closer to solving it than when I started.  I've seen some posts that elude to a problem with the ivtv driver and gcc 4.1.1, but have not found a solution nor a definate problem.  When trying to load the driver, dmesg feeds me this:

ivtv:  ==================== START INIT IVTV ====================

ivtv:  version 0.7.0 (tagged release) loading

ivtv:  Linux version: 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 SMP mod_unload gcc-4.1

ivtv:  In case of problems please include the debug info between

ivtv:  the START INIT IVTV and END INIT IVTV lines, along with

ivtv:  any module options, when mailing the ivtv-users mailinglist.

ivtv0: Autodetected Hauppauge WinTV PVR-350 card (cx23415 based)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:08.0[A] -> Link [APC3] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 58

ivtv0: Unreasonably low latency timer, setting to 64 (was 32)

ivtv0: Failed to load module tveeprom

tveeprom 2-0050: Hauppauge model 48132, rev K268, serial# 7876225

tveeprom 2-0050: tuner model is LG TAPE H001F MK3 (idx 68, type 47)

tveeprom 2-0050: TV standards NTSC(M) (eeprom 0x08)

tveeprom 2-0050: audio processor is MSP4448 (idx 27)

tveeprom 2-0050: decoder processor is SAA7115 (idx 19)

tveeprom 2-0050: has radio, has IR remote

ivtv0: Failed to load module tuner

ivtv0: Failed to load module tda9887

ivtv0: Failed to load module saa7115

ivtv0: Failed to load module saa7127

ivtv0: Failed to load module msp3400

ivtv0: loaded v4l-cx2341x-enc.fw firmware (262144 bytes)

ivtv0: loaded v4l-cx2341x-dec.fw firmware (262144 bytes)

ivtv0: Encoder revision: 0x02050032

ivtv0: Decoder revision: 0x02020023

ivtv0: Allocate DMA encoder MPEG stream: 128 x 32768 buffers (4096KB total)

ivtv0: Allocate DMA encoder YUV stream: 194 x 10800 buffers (2048KB total)

ivtv0: Allocate DMA encoder VBI stream: 120 x 17472 buffers (2048KB total)

ivtv0: Allocate DMA encoder PCM audio stream: 455 x 4608 buffers (2048KB total)

ivtv0: Create encoder radio stream

ivtv0: Allocate DMA decoder MPEG stream: 16 x 65536 buffers (1024KB total)

ivtv0: Allocate DMA decoder VBI stream: 512 x 2048 buffers (1024KB total)

ivtv0: Create decoder VOUT stream

ivtv0: Allocate DMA decoder YUV stream: 24 x 43200 buffers (1024KB total)

ivtv0: loaded v4l-cx2341x-init.mpg firmware (155648 bytes)

ivtv0: i2c hardware 0x00000008 not found for command 0xc008561c!

ivtv0: i2c addr 0x21 not found for command 0x4008646f!

ivtv0: i2c hardware 0x00000008 not found for command 0x4008646d!

ivtv0: i2c hardware 0x00000008 not found for command 0xc008561c!

ivtv0: i2c hardware 0x00000008 not found for command 0xc008561c!

ivtv0: i2c hardware 0x00000008 not found for command 0xc008561c!

ivtv0: Initialized Hauppauge WinTV PVR-350, card #0

ivtv:  ====================  END INIT IVTV  ====================

Since I've been using the ivtv driver, I have compiled it from source.  On this one I have even emerged the driver.  There was no change.  

Any help on this one would be appreciated.Last edited by darkpenguin on Tue Sep 26, 2006 12:35 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## alien

The same card, the same problem. Any suggestions?

----------

## duraste

same problem with hauppauge pvr-150

----------

## darkpenguin

Did you guys upgrade to gcc 4.1.1 as well?

I should have included platform info in my original post as well, but did not.  I am using an AMD64 system.

----------

## drescherjm

I have ivtv-0.7.0 running (without any problems) under amd64 and gentoo-sources-2.6.17 but I am using gcc-3.4.6-r2.

----------

## KuliMasi

After I upgraded my kernel to 2.6.17-R8 - I had the same problem - saa7115 was not found (becasue it wasn't getting build (you seem to be missing other modules too)).

Check if you have these selection in your new kernel (some might not be required and might vary depending on your capture card. These options seem to be work well with my PVR-250)

Device Drivers --> Multimedia Devices

<*> Video For Linux 

<*> Enable Video For Linux API 1 compatible Layer

Under Video Capture Adapters:

<M> BT848 Video For Linux

and Under Encoders and Decoders:

<M> Wolfson Microelectronics WM8775 audio ADC with input mixe

<M> Conexant CX2584x audio/video decoders

<M> Philips SAA7113/4/5 video decoders

<M> Philips SAA7127/9 digital video encoders

I hope this help...

P.S. I'm running AMD64 system with gcc 3.4.5 and ivtv 0.70

----------

## darkpenguin

I agree, I am missing some modules.  They are just not being built.

I compared my kernel config with the one you posted, and there was only one difference:

I had selected "Enable Video For Linux API 1 (DEPRECATED)".  I changed it, and rebooted with the new kernel.  After unmerging the ivtv driver, I had to redo the firmware then I re-compiled the driver from source.

Unofrtunately, there was no change.

----------

## darkpenguin

I installed the 2.6.18-gentoo kernel last night, hoping that by some miracle it would work.  It did not.  I was reading a post by the developer of ivtv, dated 09-04-06,  saying that he was planning a .8 release after the 2.6.18 release in a week or two.

Hopefully the new .8 release will solve the problems.  I am still leaning towards gcc 4.1 being the cause of the problem.

----------

## darkpenguin

I have just brought my system up from a rebuild.  As it happens, the 0.7.1 ivtv driver was released today.  While there a couple of possibilities as to why I could not get it to work before, it does now.

ivtv 0.7.1

kernel-2.6.17-gentoo-r8

gcc-4.1.1

Now to bring myth back.

----------

## evilted

I had the same problem as noted here. I reemerged lirc and we'll see how it works after my wife relinquishes the tv. There are a lot more modules listed under lsmod now than there were before. things like

```
mythtv ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

it87                   23844  0

hwmon_vid               4544  1 it87

eeprom                  8464  0

i2c_isa                 6656  1 it87

i2c_viapro             10456  0

ivtv_fb                30416  2

cx8800                 30860  0

cx88xx                 59876  1 cx8800

bttv                  187380  0

video_buf              22660  3 cx8800,cx88xx,bttv

ir_common              27076  2 cx88xx,bttv

compat_ioctl32          9856  2 cx8800,bttv

v4l2_common            17408  3 cx8800,bttv,compat_ioctl32

btcx_risc               6216  3 cx8800,cx88xx,bttv

lirc_i2c               11012  2

lirc_dev               15080  1 lirc_i2c

ivtv                  177168  2 ivtv_fb

v4l1_compat            12996  2 cx8800,ivtv

tveeprom               17424  3 cx88xx,bttv,ivtv

videodev               11072  4 cx8800,cx88xx,bttv,ivtv

```

The problem was that after emerge -eav system/world, then rebuild kernel, then reboot, lirc still had the old kernels modules and needed to be re-emerged to build off the current kernel.

So Whenever you build a new kernel (version bump), re-emerge ivtv and lirc

----------

